# Hotel Accommodation in Galway for elderly couple



## Happy Girl (27 Jul 2009)

My dad is looking at taking my mum to galway for a few days Mon-Thurs for her 70th. He is looking for a reasonably priced hotel with ample parking and that the area is easily accessed by public transport so that they can go into the city without having to take the car. Any suggestions or recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## becky (27 Jul 2009)

The Park House is beside Eyre Square, has parking and is less than 100 yards from the bus station.


----------



## dustie (27 Jul 2009)

Flannery's or the Days Hotel are both reasonably priced.. they are both on the Dublin road near renmore so there is loads of buses to town. Consider Jurys hotel.. it has good deals and is at the end of quay street, it has a car park beside it.


----------



## Hillsalt (27 Jul 2009)

Galway Bay Hotel and Salthill Hotel both overlook the sea and are the number 1 bus route with a bus stop at the door. 

Meyrick Hotel in Eyre Square is very central and rather grand.

Park House seems quite nice too.

If it was my call, I'd go for either of the first two hotels that I suggested.


----------



## oldtimer (27 Jul 2009)

Personally, I think it is a no brainer. Park House is ideal, an excellent hotel, just off Eyre Square within yards of bus station.


----------



## Happy Girl (28 Jul 2009)

Thanks a mil for all your recommendations. Does anyone have any experience of the Harbour Hotel. Good reviews on tripadvisor and within 10mins of city centre.


----------



## becky (28 Jul 2009)

If it was me I'd go for the Galway Bay as they can walk the prom every day and get the bus into town.

The Harbour is near the docks so very central alright but not as central as the Park House.  I wouldn't like to walk around there late at night.


----------



## pnh (28 Jul 2009)

Happy Girl said:


> My dad is looking at taking my mum to galway for a few days Mon-Thurs for her 70th. He is looking for a reasonably priced hotel with ample parking and that the area is easily accessed by public transport so that they can go into the city without having to take the car. Any suggestions or recommendations would be much appreciated.


There are some very good Mon-Thurs deals available all over Ireland for over 55s age group.Check out site called Everymonday.ie-geared towards over 55s and also I know someone who got a great deal on this site 


Again they must be over 55.In a hotel in Mayo they got 3 nights BB+3 Dinner for €149 each.I gather there are similar deals available on this site but sometimes its worth ringing their 1850 number for a quote for that age group.


----------



## Hillsalt (28 Jul 2009)

oldtimer said:


> Personally, I think it is a no brainer. Park House is ideal, an excellent hotel, just off Eyre Square within yards of bus station.



Park House is located on a street with many late night bars and a rowdy nightclub called Kayotes. Also, they don't have a car park. 

The OP is not looking for a hotel near a bus station as her parents are driving to Galway. Other than that, the restaurant in Park House is one of the best restaurants in Galway. The location is only about 500 meters from Shop Street. 

My choice would also be the Galway Bay. I had my wedding there and is is pretty much faultless.


----------



## Happy Girl (29 Jul 2009)

Thank you so much folks for all recommendations. I got my Dad sorted out with accommodation. Googled Harbour Hotel and got great reviews. Rang them and they doin a fantastic deal for him given that they are OAPs. Got 3nights mon-thur B&B with one eve meal for 99euro per nite. They have lovely spa there too. There is carpark (not multi storey) to back of hotel which is not theirs but which they do a preferential rate of 8euro per day for parking. Receptionist said 8-10 min gentle walk to Eyre Square. Now couldn't ask for better than that.


----------



## Hillsalt (29 Jul 2009)

Happy Girl said:


> Thank you so much folks for all recommendations. I got my Dad sorted out with accommodation. Googled Harbour Hotel and got great reviews. Rang them and they doin a fantastic deal for him given that they are OAPs. Got 3nights mon-thur B&B with one eve meal for 99euro per nite. They have lovely spa there too. There is carpark (not multi storey) to back of hotel which is not theirs but which they do a preferential rate of 8euro per day for parking. Receptionist said 8-10 min gentle walk to Eyre Square. Now couldn't ask for better than that.



I was actually in Harbour Hotel today for the first time. It is very nice and is as close to Eyre Square as the receptionist told you. And more importantly, there isn't a night club or pub within 500 meters so they will get a good night's sleep.

Driving there is easy if they follow directions to the *Docks* along Lough Atalia Road (which is a straight road for about 2km); it is a direct route when approaching the hotel from the east or south. Any other route is confusing.


----------

